# Smiley Face Photos



## Hapiguy (Feb 11, 2021)

Every Autumn in the Oregon Coast Range...as the leaves change, this Smiley Face image emerges from a Pine Forest.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 11, 2021)

This Smiley Face is on a city water tower located in West Branch, Michigan.
I took these photos in 2009...and now you know the origin of my avatar.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 11, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> Every Autumn in the Oregon Coast Range...as the leaves change, this Smiley Face image emerges from a Pine Forest.
> View attachment 149272


I see a row of teeth down near the bottom of this photo. If there were another smiley face image on the left (from my POV) opposite the other, the mountain itself would be a smiley face...a toothy one.


----------



## Lara (Feb 11, 2021)

That's fascinating that someone had the forethought to plant evergreens for the eyes and mouth in a circle of diciduous trees...and out in the middle of nowhere....and then goes viral lol.


----------



## Lara (Feb 11, 2021)

...oops, this isn't a smiley face but sure makes me smile.


----------



## Lara (Feb 11, 2021)

Now I'm with the program


----------



## Lara (Feb 11, 2021)

Tub


----------



## Lara (Feb 11, 2021)

What are the chances


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 11, 2021)

Lara said:


> Tub
> View attachment 149295


Wow....a Smiley Face with a nose...


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 11, 2021)

Lara said:


> What are the chances
> View attachment 149298



Great picture.   's out of five !   Thank you


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 11, 2021)

Lara said:


> ...oops, this isn't a smiley face but sure makes me smile.
> View attachment 149293


This super picture brings back fond memories and makes me smile too.


----------



## Lara (Feb 11, 2021)

Dandelion Flowers on Meadow Grass...


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 11, 2021)

Am I the only one who sees a smiley face on this piece of furniture a friend in FB posted?!?


----------



## Lara (Feb 11, 2021)

Yes. haha, just teasing you. I had to look for it but I see it now.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 11, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> This Smiley Face is on a city water tower located in West Branch, Michigan.
> I took these photos in 2009...and now you know the origin of my avatar.
> View attachment 149274
> 
> View attachment 149275


Dang!  I thought we were finally seeing a real UFO?!?!   

Tony


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 11, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 149317


It's a bird....it's a plane...      Yup...I see a bird


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 11, 2021)

No real 'happy face', but the old wheel up at the cabin seemed to be enjoying the snow




Then there's yer not so every day shock


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 11, 2021)

Well, I tried.  Not the best smiley faces, but what the heck.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 12, 2021)

The word *emoticon* comes from a contraction of the words emotional icon. Although it has been claimed that the *first emoticon* appeared in 1979, the *first* substantiated use of an *emoticon* came from American computer scientist Scott E. Fahlman on September 19,1982.

On September 19, 1982, Carnegie Mellon professor Dr. Scott Fahlman invented the *first emoticon*: the humble *smiley*. Every September 19th  Fehlman hands out *smiley*-face cookies at the Carnegie Mellon campus in Pittsburgh.

Since we all seem to love Smiley Face emoticons, I created two Smiley Face threads......

This thread "*Smiley Face Photos*"  is intended for *Photographic* posts.....basically of actual Smileys in image...@Lara posts numbers 8 and 12 are excellent examples.

I also created the "*Just Smiley Faces*" in the *Humor Forum* which is intended for just that...humor.  As in, can you see the smiley face in this object or picture.

Kindly....Please post accordingly.   Thank you.   

Now please let us see your Smiley's


----------

